# Hot water flat rate conversion



## curlycord (May 5, 2009)

I live in Toronto and they are doing away with flat rate so each residence is to arrange for relocation of wiring to fuse/breaker panels then the goverments inspects, then presume they disconnect the wire at the meter.

Been awhile since I have done electrical as I have been in communications the last 20 years.

Our current setup is 2 wires from outside to fuse panel.
120 each wire and 2 glass type 30amp fuse.
I went out and bought a breaker, 2P 30 AMP and installed to panel then relocated the 2 wires from old fuse box to breaker panel.
No hotwater next day.
Tested with meter and see 120 each wire going to the red and black terminals.
Moved it back to old panel and then started to here what sound like water starting to boil.
tested the terminals again and same thing...120 each terminal.

1. I then relized today where I think we had to move the breaker over 1 slot to get 240? but I am getting 120 each wire so I am baffled.
Even if I attempt to move the breaker what makes the difference?

2. Because its only 2 wires and aluminum btw am I required to now use a Neutral? in otherwords what is law?

3. If Neutral where do I hook it up to the heater? I see 2 screws that are bridged left side under the black 120.


Thanks


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Please try: http://www.diychatroom.com


----------

